# MONTERREY | Projects & Construction



## ricardogz10 (Aug 20, 2013)

:banana:



vicraya2 said:


> Su avance :cheers:
> Las primeras laminas del auditorio
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardogz10 (Aug 20, 2013)

Saha Hadid Monterrey


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Estadio BBVA Bancomer


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

That stadium looks great!!


----------



## SkyMty (Jul 21, 2013)

Pabellón M and Estadio Monterrey

]


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

NEW UPDATES!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Koi 282m 69FL


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Pabellon M is finally completed (the tower only) at 206m and 48FL its now Monterrey tallest building for a few months,


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

metropolitan +210m, 189m, 145m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Saqqara Residences 2x 155m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Chroma 80m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Santa Maria INN 110m 

















[/url]https://flic.kr/p/saYE6E


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Las Fridas 130m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Fashion Drive 92m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Altreca 140m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

New Projects Monterrey is booming 

240m










Atarius 










Gentor


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Projects*



















New Stadium



















VORTEK 147m


----------



## JorgeORandall (Nov 2, 2013)

Koi Tower, Monterrey, Mexico. 282m 69FL



JorgeORandall said:


> Fotos de Daniel Lozano Valdés kay::siren:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next...


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Fashion Drive
Floors: 16
Height: 116m
Use: Mixed Use
Design:







[/url]
Update:








by: Trotamundos1
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Punto Valle
Floors: 16
Height: +-50mts
Use: Mixed use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*La Nube
Floors: 35
Height: 135mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Citica
Floors: 27
Height: 92 mts
Use: comercial/ Offices
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ysabella
Floors: 24/27
Height: 75mts/ 100mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Obispado
Floors: 67/35
Height: 282mts/ 139mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Metropolitan III
Floors: 56
Height: 233mts
Use: Office/Comercial 
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Koi
Floors: 69
Height: 280mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

Finished!



*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Seis
Floors: 38
Height: 180mts
Use: Office
Design:









Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Centro Cuauhtémoc
Floors: 
Height: 100mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








by: Antgar
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ikon
Floors: 23
Height: 100mts
Use: Office
Design:








Update:










by: Ah!Monterrey*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Amo Living
Floors: 21
Height: +-75mts
Use: Commerce/Residential
Design: 








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*City Center Sta. Maria
Floors: 24-50
Height: 110 - +-180mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








By: Javo_mty
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

* 
Torre Vinkel
Floors: 23
Height: 105mts
Use: Offices
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre LOLA
Floors: 45
Height: 170mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Citica
Floors: 27
Height: 92 mts
Use: comercial/ Offices
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*West Development*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Distrito Armida Phase I
Floors: 9/20
Height: 40mts/120mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:

















Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Constitución 999*
Centro urbano Monterrey

TORRE CONSTITUCION 999....54 NIVELES
PROYECTO: GRUPO SORDO MADALENO
FASHION HALL GLA.......18MIL M2





































El plan maestro fue diseñado por Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos en dos fases de desarrollo, contemplando la unión de varias parcelas alrededor del proyecto inicial para la creación de un epicentro de acción con una configuración de elipse, que permite difuminar los límites urbanos y conectar los distintos planes maestros, dando como resultado la inserción del edificio central en el interior de la elipse.

El elemento principal del complejo consiste en una torre sobresaliente que combina oficinas, hoteles y viviendas en su interior, con una estética única que resultó de la integración de un innovador sistema estructural a la fachada del edificio. Esta nueva torre se eleva 227.70 metros para convertirse en un nuevo ícono urbano de Monterrey.




































FUENTE: SORDO MADALENO ARQUITECTOS​
*Post Original por: WichoMoreliano*​


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next -->


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hotel Safi Metropolitan III
Floors: 56
Height: 233mts
Use: Office/Comercial 
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Obispado
Floors: 67/35
Height: 282mts/ 139mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








by: Mteregdl
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Alterna
Floors: 25/19
Height: 105/ 70mts
Use: Offices
Design:








Update:








by: Jvlopez77
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Constitucion 999
Floors: 69
Height: 292mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








By: Skyflan18
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Centro Cuauhtémoc
Floors: 
Height: 100mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
Horizonte Regio by Amado Mata, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Seis
Floors: 38
Height: 187mts
Use: Office
Design:









Update:

*https://imageshack.com/i/pogAzJjKj


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Distrito Armida Phase I
Floors: 9/20
Height: 40mts/120mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:

















Update:

By: Javo_mty
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre LOLA
Floors: 45
Height: 170mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*City Center Sta. Maria
Floors: 24-50
Height: 110 - +-180mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Design:








Update:








BY: jorge Alanis
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Citica
Floors: 27
Height: 92 mts
Use: comercial/ Offices
Design:








Update:


*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre 411
Floors: 25
Height: 105 mts
Use: Offices
Design:








Update:








by: Landa+Martinez Arquitectos
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Liv Center
Floors: 37 Fl
Height: +-140mts
Use: Mixed-Use
Design: 









*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre LOLA
Floors: 45
Height: 170mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Seis
Floors: 48 x3
Height: 189mts
Use: Office
Design:









Update:

Seis 17.11.2018 4 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Obispado
Floors: 67/35
Height: 305mts/ 146mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








by: Roberto Abrego
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hotel Safi Metropolitan III
Floors: 56
Height: 233mts
Use: Office/Comercial 
Design:








Update:








By: Blue_man100
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Sohl
Floors: 69
Height: 292mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:








By: Luis Lopez
*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!


----------



## Pascucci (Jul 7, 2020)

New project 

Rise Tower 440 mts 90+ floors



mteregdl said:


> El Alcalde de Monterrey Adrián de la Garza, ha dado por bueno el anuncio de la Torre RISE que será la próxima Torre más alta de Latinoamérica y de las más altas del Continente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

SOHL - 62 floors - 262 mts










Update, after being on hold for months excavations have restarted on the site



enri0034 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lola Tower - 184 mts










Update



enri0034 said:


> *ing_pablo_ortiz*
> 
> Colado de losa N-38 1er corte de @lolatorrelomalarga (📷: @brunoalfarabi )
> 140 metros


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ikon Tower - 150 mts










update



enri0034 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Saqqara tower 2 by Foster+Partners - 154 mts










Update



E23 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Arboleda Complex - tallest tower 158 mts










Update



E23 said:


> Arboleda (30/Dic/2021)


Iconicah - 28 floors










Update



enri0034 said:


> *grupodags*
> 
> Dos proyectos que se podrían considerar “hermanas”. Ambos desarrollados por @dosax_oficial y construidos por Grupo DAGS. Dandole vida a el centro de la ciudad🏗
> .
> ...


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Armida District










Update



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Balzac Towers - 163 mts










Update



enri0034 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Moca 377









Update: excavation works have started


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

SOHL - 268 MTS - 62 FLOORS










Update:



jvlopez77 said:


> Ya hay piloteadora en el predio de SOHL, inicia la cimentación.


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Librtad HO - 52 floors - 175 mts


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

the new Tigres Stadium was announced today, Monterrey will have the 2 most modern stadiums in Mexico


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lativ - 32 floors










update: construction machinery arrived to the site



jvlopez77 said:


> Movimiento de maquinaria en el terreno de Lativ de Distrito Vivo, por el momento ya hay una piloteadora en el sitio, esta torre marcaria el inicio de este tan esperado Distrito.


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ikon tower just announced a height increase, from 32 floors and 150 mts to 41 floors and 175 mts, this is the new render with the updated height


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rise tower, the second supertall of the city and the first 400+ mts building in mexico is scheduled to start construction this year, publicty of the tower can be seen around the city and a model of the tower was installed at the lobby of the current tallest building of the city (it will be built by the same developers)


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Monterrey has this weird thing that projects are announced with one height and suddenly just before starting construction or even during construction a height increase in announced, this has happened with many projects in the city.

Lativ increases height from 32 floors to 39 floors


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Moca Naranja, previously known as torre Macroplaza, 51 Floors

New Design


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Monterrey Airport expansion










Update



WuichoMoreliano said:


> Gran avance muestra ya el BRAZO "C" DE MTY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lalo Tower - 160 mts










Update



alpanpanyalvinovino said:


> Fotos de Proyectos 9


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Some projects and updates

Novus 37 fl 32 fl 27 fl










Moca azul 35 floors










Update










Barrio W 34 floors










Update by Enri0034










Moca Verde 40 floors










Update by Enri0034










Ikon tower 41 floors 175 meters

Update












jvlopez77 said:


>


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Gentor Tower










update by jvlopez77


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New Rise render, it will be the tallest building in the city and the first building in Mexico to reach 400 mts in height

Rise tower 456 mts 92 floors


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Park Towers just resurrected, this project was on hold for so many years that everyone tought it was cancelled, it just resurrected with a slightly different design

New Design


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ikon Tower 175 mts










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lalo 160 mts










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The municipality of Monterrey just aproved the construction license of el Gran Ancira


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rise 456 mts 92 floors










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Mun Tower










Update










Loreto Apodaca Tower










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lola Tower










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rise Tower 456 mts 92 floors










Update by *jvlopez77*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New small project

Parq Santa Lucia


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Via Zocalo 2 x 150 mts










Update by Roberto Rios


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New Project for downtown


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Novus fundidora










Update by *spotgot*










Barrio W










update by *JAVO MTY*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Libertad Ho 52 floors 175 mts










Demolition works continue on the site




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=458089419793108



Colonia Towers










Update by *gerasts*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New Project for the Santa Lucia area


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Luna Tower










Update by *gerasts*










Paseo Cumbres










Update by *Ah! Monterrey*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Moca Amarillo










Update by Grupo Dags










Loreto Apodaca










Update by *gerasts*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lalo 
Height: 160 mts
Floors 42
Developer: Proyectos 9










Update by *gerasts*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New pedestrian bridge over the Santa Catarina River










Update


----------



## John Nicollet Mall (May 5, 2012)

^^That's a beautiful design


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Avalon
35 fl I 2x31 fl I 2x26 fl
Developer IDEI










Update by *blue_man100*


----------

